# Gulf Coast Raceway(Mikes) Status for July



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Alright Guys here is our plans for the month of July! This weekend the 3rd of July will be the last for our current layout, we will make this a money race, thats right a 50/50 race July 3rd! After this race we are going to tear up the track, but the following weekend we will set it up as dirt road track, no jumps! it will be fast this will be for fun more than anything but it should prove to be interesting. the last thing i want to tell you is this will be the only races on our off road track for july! As most of you know we are hosting the onroad worlds from July 22nd to August 1st, we are going to use the off road track to let the vendors and company reps to set up tables and booths so they can give out info to spectators! it is not my idea i fought it but this is whats going to happen!!!!!! After the worlds are over and we finish our new layout we will have another money race to announce our reopening of the off track. And im working on having pizza and beer for all entries at this race. If anyone has any questions please call us at the shop. Thanks Jeremy


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

FML!! I'm moving to Austin until August


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

That will be a change and could be interesting. The 3rd and 10th are the only races?

Willy


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I will be there this weekend.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Imagine that.....Nik will be at Mike's........

Nik is proof guys that racing every weekend will get you to the top of the heap really quick.

Comgrats on last weekend.....a few less mistakes and you'd have been out front!

Take first from Earl this weekend man!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

Sounds like a blast hope to make it this weekend


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

Alright a flat track will be fun. Always wanted to power slide around corners with my sc truck like modified stockers do.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Jeremy.......you might consider marking off an oval around the outside, and just openings to dive in/out of the oval for anything in between. 

You might drag up a few people around here that used to race oval and give them the "itch" again!

You could even do a little banking in the corners and still not take up too much real estate for the planned vendors.

PPPPRRREEEETTTTYYYY PPPPLLLLEEEEAAAASSSSEEEEE!!!!!!!???????


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

This layout will be missed for sure. I know everyone will be greatly disappointed, as I am too, but I will not be able to make it out this weekend because I'm going out of town. So happy 4th to everyone and if you can you need to make it out for the Worlds, you will see some great racing from some pretty bad *** drivers.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Nik is proof guys that racing every weekend will get you to the top of the heap really quick.


Whhhaaaaaattt????

LOL


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

The layout will be missed for sure. I am designing the new layout though, It will be awesome to say the least.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

sfleuriet said:


> Whhhaaaaaattt????
> 
> LOL


maybe I should have specified: top of the "LOCAL" heap.


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

I should be there Smiley will you bring my body. Going to Mikes tomorrow maybe we could meet.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Brian- I'll be there Saturday, .


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Looks like this is gonna be my last race at Mikes before I move to San Antonio for school. I'm gonna miss racing there all the time. But luckily I will have a track only 20 minutes away from me when I move!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Nik is proof guys that racing every weekend will get you to the top of the heap really quick.


I think you meant to say this:

Nik is proof guys that racing every weekend will not get you to the top of the heap really quick or ever.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Nik.......it started out as a compliment, but you see how things go around here......


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Have to give Nanook of the North a break. If you were living in an igloo eating whale blubber 3 times a day you'd be grumpy too. Especially if your friends were texting you pics of the good Mexican food they were eating ha ha ha. Nik, you and Eskihoto need to have a grudge race when he gets back to Texas.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

hows the track look with all the rain. What time is racing starting tomorrow?


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

nik77356 said:


> Looks like this is gonna be my last race at Mikes before I move to San Antonio for school. I'm gonna miss racing there all the time. But luckily I will have a track only 20 minutes away from me when I move!


Congrats Nick! Where are you going to school?

You will like racing at RCHQ, its a great track and good people to race with too.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

jbranham50 said:


> Congrats Nick! Where are you going to school?
> 
> You will like racing at RCHQ, its a great track and good people to race with too.


Going to UTSA for mechanical engineering. I'm excited and nervous at the same time. Haha


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

That's cool! Get it done soon, send a resume to a major RC manufacture, get hired to design a car and in your contract make sure I'm in on the package deal to come aboard for your R&D. Sound like a plan?


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow this is some crazy rain!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> Wow this is some crazy rain!!!!


 Jeremy how are things looking for tomorrow


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

We are good! the track got a little wet but i will fix that in the morning, their is only two spots that got wet, the west end of the track and the exit of pit lane! Ive already got the water off of pit lane but i will have to finish the far end tomorow! but we are going to race! that is for shure!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

What are u guys thinking? Hate to bring bad news but news is saying 80% of rain again for today.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

lets get our race on


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Can we please not make standing on pit lane while practicing a habit again? It really is quite annoying to people that stand on the drivers stand and can't see the front lane of the track at all because 3 people are lined up all along pit lane.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Talked to Mike today and he is going to let me keep the track open for one more weekend! So come on out and play!


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

Best news ever!! Lets have a big turnout tomorrow (Monday) and maybe do some racing!! Most people should be off of work! Ill be there bright and early


----------

